# States that don't require prior board approval before you can register with NCEES for the PE Exam?



## Osburg (Oct 29, 2021)

I took the PE test in Texas in October. They didn't require me to send any form to the board before taking the exam. I am about to move to the North East. I hope I passed but in the case I don't. Do you know which states don't require prior approval before you can register with NCEES for the PE Exam?

Thanks


----------



## steel (Oct 29, 2021)

If you passed, just apply in Texas, and then you can get a license by comity in whatever state you move to.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 1, 2021)

Its not a straight forward to apply via comity or transfer a passing exam as you may think.









Coupled States Accepting Exams from Decoupled States


I graduated in 2016, and will be eligible (by work experience) to obtain my PE in 2020. In 2018 I lived in North Carolina, so I took and passed the PE exam “early” there. I have since moved to Georgia which is a standard/coupled state. Does anyone know if Georgia will accept my exam once I have...




engineerboards.com


----------



## Osburg (Nov 1, 2021)

structurenole15 said:


> If you passed, just apply in Texas, and then you can get a license by comity in whatever state you move to.


You are assuming that I will pass, if I don't: I wanted to consider where else I can just sit down, just to maybe visit another city, now that I moved, or drive somewhere nearby, saving the trip. Thanks.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Nov 1, 2021)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Its not a straight forward to apply via comity or transfer a passing exam as you may think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really hard. I don't plan to move, but I looked into obtaining licensing through comity for neighboring states and I got so tired and worn out just reading through the requirements. It's a lot of work. Only worth it if you have to do it.


----------



## Orchid PE (Nov 1, 2021)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Its not a straight forward to apply via comity or transfer a passing exam as you may think.


Can confirm. SC gave me issues when I applied for comity (was already licensed in 3 other states).


----------



## Orchid PE (Nov 1, 2021)

Osburg said:


> I took the PE test in Texas in October. They didn't require me to send any form to the board before taking the exam. I am about to move to the North East. I hope I passed but in the case I don't. Do you know which states don't require prior approval before you can register with NCEES for the PE Exam?


Any reason why you don't want to register with your new state's board beforehand? I'm guessing you don't meet the typical experience or education requirements just yet? If you don't pass, why not just wait until you meet your new state's requirements and study while you're waiting?

What is your current situation? Do you meet all the requirements to actually gain licensure in a state or are you just wanting to pass the exam and get that part behind you?

If you don't pass the exam, are your options for moving limited to the states that allow taking the exam without approval from a state board? If so, that doesn't sound like the best life plan lol


----------



## Tunnelstiff (Dec 27, 2021)

Contact the state board in which 


Osburg said:


> You are assuming that I will pass, if I don't: I wanted to consider where else I can just sit down, just to maybe visit another city, now that I moved, or drive somewhere nearby, saving the trip. Thanks.


you are relocating to.


----------



## Sof (Jan 4, 2022)

I hope you passed it. if not, New Jersey Board does not require an application to take the PE exam.


----------



## steel (Jan 5, 2022)

@Osburg Did you pass?


----------



## MGB (Aug 18, 2022)

Orchid PE said:


> Can confirm. SC gave me issues when I applied for comity (was already licensed in 3 other states).


Will add to this as well since I was licensed in 3 other states as well at the time. SC was an absolute nightmare and that's coming from getting my initial license in California....
Took me almost a year to get my license in which Lenora was horrible.


----------

